# Sick Great Pyr- Need Advice



## goatheaven (Oct 18, 2007)

Our Great Pyrenees Deliliah is now 7 and slowing down. She also was just diagnosed with discoid lupus which is an autoimmune disease that affects the nose. It loses the black and stays completely raw. At first we thought she had scraped it because she buries so many things but one year later and many medicines she was finally diagnosed. Has anyone used NuVet vitamins? I have heard great things and wondered if they may help her immune system. Anyone else have a dog with discoid lupus? Any help appreciated. Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry...  .... your dog is ill.... :hug: ..I wish I could help...... but I don't know......I pray ....that someone else.... may know something .......I will pray for your dog..... :hug: ray:


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Since she is suffering from an autoimmune disease she really needs to be on some sort of steroids like cortisone. 
I don't see how vitamins would help in this case.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I just talked to someone a couple days ago whose dog has discoid lupus. The people told me that, at one point, her nose was pretty much completely gone. I would not have known by looking at this dog...her nose had a small pink spot on it and that was all. I can't remember exactly what all the supplements were that they were giving her but I know that it included fish oil, shark cartilage, and zinc. She was not on any steriod or any kind of perscription meds--only the supplements. The dog was diagnosed as a 5 year old and is now an 11 y/o, active, healthy-looking dog.


----------



## goatheaven (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks FunnyRiverFarm! Do you think you could get the supplement list for me? We tried steroids etc but they only slightly work and then they can not be used full time due to problems with the liver.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

The folks I talked to are friends of a friend...so I will talk to my friend and try to get ahold of them...if that makes any sense...LOL


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

Maybe I can help. I have Lupus and can't take the meds but this is helping me.
Twice daily:
Curcumin95% 500mg 
Cod liver oil 2GM (1/2 tsp)
Vitamin C 2GM
Mega Vita Gel Cap

Once a day:
Vitamin D3 5,000 units

Also get some Flax seed oil caps and put some directly on the lesion a couple of times a day.

Hope she gets better.


----------

